# Risks of neonicotinoid insecticides to honeybees



## MarkHanson (Sep 4, 2016)

There is more about neonics risks.

for example 
http://www.bulletinofinsectology.org/pdfarticles/vol65-2012-099-106lu.pdf
http://www.bulletinofinsectology.org/pdfarticles/vol67-2014-125-130lu.pdf

resistance to neonics
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-bees-defend-against-some-controversial-insecticides

EFSA 2018

https://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/press/news/180228

https://efsa.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.2903/sp.efsa.2018.EN-1378

EFSA 2018 Conclusions

https://www.efsa.europa.eu/sites/default/files/news/180228-QA-Neonics.pdf


----------

